# Build a granny flat



## Frank (30 Mar 2016)

We have a big back garden in a house in D24 on a corner site.

I had planned to build a decent sized shed.

The notion of a granny flat also appeals.
Should be room for a very reasonable sized 2 bed with plenty of garden left over.

Neither mine or parents in law are getting any younger, although touch wood all in good health for now. I know a neighbor or 2 of my folks had granny in the back garden for years.

Own place and Independence but close enough to be minded.

Until then it could be a source of income and if the gov could be lobbied could supply to cheap rental market for student or similar accommodation.

I know this is not allowed under the rent a room scheme as the granny flat is a seperate building although would be on my electric and gas bill.

If I could get permissions build guessing 70K should do a lot, then rent for a few years this should add value to the house and leave me options as parents get older.

Anyone thinking or carried out similar?


----------



## Leo (30 Mar 2016)

Generally, granny flats may only be occupied by a member of your extended family and it is forbidden to let them out.

To do what you propose, you'd need planning for a completely separate dwelling, success or otherwise of that would depend on a number of factors.


----------



## twofor1 (30 Mar 2016)

Frank said:


> Should be room for a very reasonable sized 2 bed.................
> 
> If I could get permissions build guessing 70K should do a lot........................



Hi Frank, never done it but think your €70K might be a bit low.

Pricewise, would a new build be any cheaper than a rebuild ?

  If not, any of the online rebuild calculators would suggest that even a below average size for a ground floor 2 bed of 60 sq meters, in Dublin, would cost well over €100K.

[broken link removed]

http://www.zurichinsurance.ie/home-insurance/useful-tools/rebuilding-calculator.htm

Doesn’t mean it is not a bad idea though.


----------

